# First walk of the season in today...



## Superheavy (May 21, 2016)

After a few months off over Christmas and New Year (indeed, I can't fully remember if I've laced up those walking boots since I completed the Camino de Santiago last October!), the weather was set fair until around 4pm, and a little bit of insomnia overnight set me in the mood to walk, so that's what I did.

I'm lucky to be just down the road from the Gower, so parked up, took a bus down to Three Cliffs Bay, then walked back. Lovely day, but after all the ups and downs, it was the last mile and a half or so on the flat which really felt like it sapped my energy.

Here's the route according to my GPS app:

https://www.runtastic.com/en/routes/pennard-cliffs-via-caswell-langland-and-mumbles-to-blackpill

Do any of you have particular apps that you like to use, or prove to be a little more accurate or useful?


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 21, 2016)

Great stuff Superheavy.  I upload all my stuff from the Garmin to Strava which seems to be the 'go to' site/app for cycling, running/walking and swimming - vast numbers of people using it.  I use the free version which is pretty good for what I need - loads of stats, segments, set yourself monthly challenges etc, comparison with others on segments, I think it's great.  There is also a premium version which you have to pay for which includes more detailed stats and information.

There is a saying that goes 'if it isn't on Strava, it didn't happen.'  (Probably put about by Strava ).


----------



## HOBIE (May 21, 2016)

Its nice to get out in the fresh air too.


----------



## Superheavy (May 21, 2016)

This morning, my skin has started to reflect that experience of being out in the fresh air....only a truly pale lad like me can get sunburn on a cloudy day in Wales!


----------



## HOBIE (May 21, 2016)

Superheavy said:


> This morning, my skin has started to reflect that experience of being out in the fresh air....only a truly pale lad like me can get sunburn on a cloudy day in Wales!


I got a touch of sun burn the other day at work. Does that mean its summer time  (thank goodness)


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 21, 2016)

Superheavy said:


> This morning, my skin has started to reflect that experience of being out in the fresh air....only a truly pale lad like me can get sunburn on a cloudy day in Wales!



Although my skin is fairly pale - especially after being covered up over the Winter - I have started to get a bit of colour in my arms and legs from being on the bike over the last few weeks as we have had a few warmish sunny days.  I always put sun cream on (factor 30 or 50) even if it doesn't seem that warm.


----------



## Superheavy (May 21, 2016)

Have an exam next Wednesday, but hopefully going to get out again next Thursday or Friday, but if I do I'll definitely be slabbing on some factor 30 on my neck, ears and nose. Maybe head up the Beacons, or further into the Gower this time.


----------



## HOBIE (May 25, 2016)

Superheavy said:


> Have an exam next Wednesday, but hopefully going to get out again next Thursday or Friday, but if I do I'll definitely be slabbing on some factor 30 on my neck, ears and nose. Maybe head up the Beacons, or further into the Gower this time.


Good luck with exam & enjoy being out !


----------



## Superheavy (May 27, 2016)

Well, passed my exam on Wednesday, and had a good half day walk up in the Beacons, picking up three peaks. Also found that  the gym work is improving my climbing, probably simply by being fitter, as I'm not working those legs particularly. I'm still red faced and sweating, but I can usually go long without stopping on my climbs, of which there are quite a few up around Pen-y-Fan!


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2016)

Congratulations on passing your exam  Makes the day out more enjoyable when you have gained overall fitness


----------



## HOBIE (May 27, 2016)

Well done SH !  for both exam & getin up them ther hills


----------

